# Yard Switcher help



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I have an old yard switcher that I got running today. It is rubber band drive. The old rubber band had dried up and broken off. I bought some bands for the hair and was wondering if that would work. If not, what can I use. Also, I don't know how the bands are placed. Does anyone have a diagram that they can post?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

This will help... http://hoseeker.org/athearn.htm

1/2" rubber bands from Office Depot work great...:thumbsup:


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I really appreciate that link. I will help me greatly. Will 3 in 1 oil be ok to oil the engine? It is all I have at the moment. I also have an old time steam loco that I will start working on and that link will probably help. If not, I will ask again. Thanks


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

thetramp said:


> I really appreciate that link. I will help me greatly. Will 3 in 1 oil be ok to oil the engine? It is all I have at the moment. I also have an old time steam loco that I will start working on and that link will probably help. If not, I will ask again. Thanks


You're quite welcome. That oil is OK to use, just remember that a little goes a long way. I apply mine with toothpicks dipped into it to control the size of the drop.


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I could not find that size rubber bands at office depot so I used the small hair bands I had bought. They work, but break very easily. Any other suggestions. Also the motor gets very hot. Is that normal? I haven't picked up the oil yet. May be that is the problem?


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I put some rubber bands on the switcher and it runs fine. But, I have noticed that if it sits any time with running, to get it started, I need to turn the motor by hand. Than it will run ok. I put a drop of oil on the shaft that the rubber bands fit on but that did not help. What could be the problem?


----------

